# sd card help!



## dbrock1980 (Aug 25, 2011)

I plugged in my DROID to the computer to charge last night. I woke up this morning and the sd card was corrupted. Idk why but I was wondering if there's any kind of recovery app I can help me get pictures excetera off the card or am I screwed. My pc won't even recognize it As a mass storage device. Thanks


----------



## neOwb (Jun 14, 2011)

dbrock1980 said:


> I plugged in my DROID to the computer to charge last night. I woke up this morning and the sd card was corrupted. Idk why but I was wondering if there's any kind of recovery app I can help me get pictures excetera off the card or am I screwed. My pc won't even recognize it As a mass storage device. Thanks


Try taking it out and reading it directly with an SD card reader, then I'd copy everything to the hard drive, and reformat the SD card.... I'm not guaranteeing it'll fix it but its worth a shot


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Funny, my SDcard died just a couple days ago as well.

I would do what neOwb said, and see if you can get it read with an SD reader. Also if you have another OS possibly try that. When mine died my Linux partition would recognize it. Unfortunately I was stupid enough to not copy the files across when I got my chance and when I plugged it back in again it wouldn't recognize it from then on. If you can't get it to read on an SD reader, you are probably unfortunately hosed.


----------



## dbrock1980 (Aug 25, 2011)

My gf has a (gag) iphone and when she plugs it into the computer it auto backs up everything. Is there an app that will do that for me?


----------



## gmony01 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hence, thats why she has an Iphone, the phone that does everything for you even think(no freedom phone). Sounds like a corrupted card. is this the stock SD card or and aftermarket?


----------



## dbrock1980 (Aug 25, 2011)

Aftermarket


----------



## dbrock1980 (Aug 25, 2011)

Lucky I still had the card reader and was able to save the stuff onto my pc!


----------

